# Duck Nicknames... Let's hear 'em



## Baharec (Dec 13, 2009)

I've seen it on other forums and I'm sure you have too but I think it would be a good idea to get one going on this forum. Let's hear some of the best duck nicknames you can find. My favorite so far is...

Cormorants= (your buddies last name) Goose

I'm not going to take credit for it, I found it and think it's hilarious.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

redlegs = mallards

lbd's = local brown ducks

piglets = mallards

susies = hen's

longnecks = geese


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Mergansers and/or sea ducks=flying anchovies
Wood duck = kabobs
Dump ducks= sea gulls


----------



## Duckbane (Dec 11, 2008)

Shovlers = Holywoods


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

greater canadian goose = taradactal (spelling?)


----------



## Wtrfwl with Ruff (Jul 13, 2009)

commorant- pump n glides
shovelers- smilies, hollywoods, angolina's


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

A shovler is a Boloney Snatcher..

.he will fly by and snatch the the boloney right outta yer sammich (that's "right out of your sandwich" for you northerners)


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Canada's = Sky Carp

Cormorant = Lawn Dart

Blue heron = Water Turkey

Canvas Backs = Cans


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Leddyman said:


> Canada's = Sky Carp
> 
> Cormorant = Lawn Dart
> 
> ...


Jeez Leddy- yo Momma brought you up in the back yard?

Cormorant= Double Ender

Great Heron= Sh!t-a-Quart

Sandhill Cranes = Lawn Darts

Spoonies = Bootlips/Hollywoods/Smiling Mallards/Cantrell Trophys

Mergansers = Sawbills

Teal = Whawuzzat?

Beer Duck regards

Bubba


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Scoter- Clown duck

Greenhead- Mallet

Pintail- Needlebutt or Coco

Widgeon- Baldy

Ringneck-Blackjack

Goldeneye- Skipper

So many out there....Only the ones that have stuck in our hunting crew.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Heron- Long necked goose

seagull- fifty bucks


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

sea gulls= flying fines
widgeon= baldies
drake mallards= bankers
hen mallards= susies
buffleheads= butterballs
canvasbacks= bulls or cans
pintails= pinners
teal= zippers
spoonbills=spoonies or hollywoods
doves= grey rockets or bullets
geese= b-52's 

any decoying birds= customers


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Mergansers = Lawn Darts

Seagulls = NJ snow geese


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Sand hill cranes- flying T bones or Ribeye in the sky
Crows- spirit bird..... Have you seen a baby crow?


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

coots = swamp donkies


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Sea Gulls -- Salty Chicken


----------



## rchurchi (May 15, 2009)

shovelers=soup-lips


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

Coots - Flying Rats
Sea Gulls - Sky Chickens
Turkey Buzzard - Ohio Eagle


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

pintails = sprigs

shovelers = boot lips

widgeon = robbers

merganser = hoodies

canada geese = honkers

mallards = mallets


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Widgeon = Bald Patis Widgeonis or Robber

Shoveler = Hollywood

Wood Duck = Woodrow or Squealer

Teal = Butterball

Pintail = Sprigs for drakes

Ringnecks = Black Jacks

Mallard = Suzie Q for hens

Gadwall = Greys, G Ducks, or Jagwalls

Speck = Ribeye In The Sky


----------



## Bullfrog (Dec 29, 2009)

Sea Gulls = Sky Rats


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Pigeons- Roof rats
Sea Gulls- Warf Rats


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Snow Geese = Sky Carp
Pheasants = Brush Ducks
Blue Herons = Cream ****ter


----------



## Baharec (Dec 13, 2009)

These are awesome. My buddy thought of another one for coots...

Coots = "A re-tard" (For those of you who haven't seen The Hangover, it's hilarious)


----------



## cmonsour (Jan 27, 2010)

Coots= Tony Romo
Canvasbacks= Elias is never gonna get one
Shovlers= Jay Leno of the sky
Comarants=Dallas Cowboys
Woodducks= Where you going?


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

ring neck= ditch parrot
seagull= snow duck
merganzer= mechanizer
lone cormorant= scout
ducks= flying liver balls


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

jeffvanderwall said:


> Coots - Flying Rats
> Sea Gulls - Sky Chickens
> Turkey Buzzard - Ohio Eagle


commorants= MI ribeye.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Great Heron= Sh!t-a-Quart
> 
> 
> Beer Duck regards
> ...


We use *cord* instead of quart.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot one, 

Coot = official bird of British field trials


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Handler Error said:


> I forgot one,
> 
> Coot = official bird of British field trials


Coot = The other other other white meat


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Mergansers =Self-cleaners


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

Mergansers = Fish Darts

Herons, Cranes, etc = Storkosaurus (never heard anyone outside my family use this one)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Coots = Mud Ducks cept in LA Coots = Gumbo:razz:


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

Geese= Flying terrorists


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Coots = Mud Ducks cept in LA Coots = Gumbo:razz:


South Louisiana. Even the biggest ******** in North Louisiana leave them dead on the water.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> South Louisiana. Even the biggest ******** in *North* Louisiana leave them dead on the water.


When I was training in the Spillway they called people like that.........






.......... Yankees


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Coots = Mud Ducks
Mergansers = Lawn Darts
Woddies = Hollywoods
Mallards = Green beans

Sea Gulls = Stevens (ie Steven Seigal)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> When I was training in the Spillway they called people like that.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. True. Some think if you live above I 10 you're a Yankee. Others think if you live in North Louisiana you live "Way up there.".


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Coots = Pul Deaux (treasuered for thier gizzards and breast meat)
Mallards = French Ducks
Canvasback = Cheval Canard


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

American Shoveler being called "Hollywood" is hilarious to me. But it fits. I just took a fantastic specimen to the taxidermist. He said his two favorite ducks to work on are Buffleheads and Hollywoods.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

scaup = dos gris
snow geese = sky carp


----------



## Nick Ronning (Feb 14, 2008)

Mallards = 'lards or lard butts; sarcastically 'trash ducks' or 'park ducks'
Mergs = fishducks or sawbills
Herons = slough pumper
Cormorant = black jack
Pintail = sprig
Bluebills, Redheads, Ringers, Canvasbacks = real ducks
'Ringneck duck' = ringbill or ringer

I'll never forget the quote from an early Whistling Wings video when the voice over guy goes through a list of other names for canada geese and says "Big Mexican" My jaw hit the floor as that would probably get me in trouble.

Also, in "Ducks Geese and Swans of North America" they have long lists of "local names" some of which are pretty funny such as "Bastard Bluebill" for Ringers.

NR


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Mergies...of the ones not mentioned: Greasers, zipper bills, lizards

cormies...flying monkies..."slang racial term rymes with trigger" geese

buffies......Dippers

Wigeon...robbers, cotton tops

woodies...squealers

teal...marsh rockets

Ringers....black jacks

Brant...salt geese

gulls...no neckers 

Scaup..greaters, lessers....broadbill..when they are thick..broadBILLIONS

Old squaw...laughers

scoters...skunk heads


----------



## troubadour (Mar 3, 2009)

Ruddy duck = "Boobies"


----------



## Chad O'Brien (Aug 7, 2006)

great to hear them


----------



## jim_moore3 (May 19, 2015)

The hollywood t-shirt!!!!


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Doesn't anybody shoot Lucille Balls.......................... redheads


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Cormorants= Obama gesse


----------



## Ikanizer (Jul 22, 2013)

Spoonbill = Pond Inspector


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

Spoonbill = "Smiley"
Gadwall= Cleveland County Mallard-local term
Comorant= Water Turkey
Blue Heron= Pterodactyl


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Widgeon=democrats 

They let the other ducks do the work and then assist in "redistributing" the spoils....


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Down South Georgia among my old huntin buddies:

cormorants- water turkeys
ring necks- ringee dingees 
seagulls-Georgia pintails, cause we rarely saw a real pintail
teal-teally weally
coots-cooties
mergansers-saw beaks
herons and all wader birds- pond scoggins


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Steve Thornton said:


> Down South Georgia among my old huntin buddies:
> 
> cormorants- water turkeys
> ring necks- ringee dingees
> ...


I forgot to add that you also had to be careful and not shoot the Mosquitos cause they were almost as big as teal


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Coots....Have to enforce FF in our dogs because of their stench. Lol.


----------



## fax6202 (Sep 17, 2013)

David Lo Buono said:


> Mergies...of the ones not mentioned: Greasers, zipper bills, lizards
> 
> cormies...flying monkies..."slang racial term rymes with trigger" geese
> 
> ...



Finally, someone names the ducks properly (dippers) like the old timers did.

Bufflehead: Dippers
Bluebills/Scaup: Black heads
Goldeneyes: Whistlers
Gadwall: Gray Duck or Gray Mallard
Black Duck: Black Mallard
Woodduck: Woodies
Drake Pintail: Bull Sprigs
White-fronted geese: specks
Snow geese: Snow chickens


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

Commorant= Water Turkey


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Coots are considered Kentucky black ducks in my neck of the woods.

Hoosier regards.


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Coots= Fun Bumpers
lesser Canadians= Short necks or cacklers 
Spoonbills= Hollywood
Sand hills= Rib eye in the sky
Crows= Mexican Ducks

Last one

Whooping Cranes= GAME OVER. Unload your guns, pickup your decoys and go home!!!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Seagulls = Morman Buzzards


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Training mallards= ****ting machines


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Marina Mallards - Local mallards from marina that come into the spread.


----------



## UTMallard (Sep 27, 2012)

Ringneck = tank turd


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow too funny, I've never heard a lot of these nick names. When I was a kid in Southern California we called Spoonie's _Salton Sea Mallards_. I hunted four years before I saw a real mallard. On the other hand, the first duck I shot in my life was a Bull Canvasback, talk about starting off big.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Wow too funny, I've never heard a lot of these nick names. When I was a kid in Southern California we called Spoonie's _Salton Sea Mallards_. I hunted four years before I saw a real mallard. On the other hand, the first duck I shot in my life was a Bull Canvasback, talk about starting off big.




Tried to pm you but your full


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Steve Shaver said:


> Tried to pm you but your full


Thanks for the notice, I just made room in my inbox.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

UTMallard said:


> Ringneck = tank turd


I like Tank Turd, it just seems right somehow.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I like Tank Turd, it just seems right somehow.


Not sure how. Last old Cajun who requested ducks didn't ask for mallards, pintails or even teal. Wanted ringnecks, which are a fairly common preference among the older folks here who've probably eaten more ducks than most of us can imagine.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> Not sure how. Last old Cajun who requested ducks didn't ask for mallards, pintails or even teal. Wanted ringnecks, which are a fairly common preference among the older folks here who've probably eaten more ducks than most of us can imagine.


I might be missing a delicacy, and I admit that I'm not a very adventurous eater, but I eat a lot of duck all year long. I have a few proven recipes that I like with the grain fed mallard I keep. That said other than the rare canvasback or scaup, I have never tasted a diver duck of any kind. I just assumed Ring neck ducks were fishy and only good for training ducks. They seem so compact and heavy. Of course Louisiana is famous for it's spicy food and I live in Montana where a Taco Bell taco is pushing the limits of heat.


----------



## CHNJ29 (Jul 4, 2014)

Teal = Rice Rockets


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Pinny…duck dressed in a tuxedo
Susie…Hen Mallard
Spoonies… Shoveler

Red Legs…Mallards in late season
Teal….Buzz bombs
Snow geese…Sky carp


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

TARGETS - We call em all targets


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Gauge123 said:


> TARGETS - We call em all targets


 
Mallards= bellpepper heads

Pin tails= chocolate heads

Shoveler= Tiger


----------

